# Eating for IBS by Heather Von Vorous



## stebbs (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyone try Heathers diet? I live on it, but I'm still having problems.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people do well, others don't do so well.Many IBSers will not be able to control symptoms with diet alone, although it may help.K.


----------



## EarnestAccord (Dec 11, 2001)

I've never read her book but I know the general guidlines and have little to no relief from that sort of diet. But deffinately give it a try.


----------



## amanda8 (Jan 21, 2008)

I've lived on it the last three years. While the guidelines generally work to alleviate some of my problems, I have never found complete relief even when I have been really strict on the diet.Overall, I find myself increasingly frustrated and upset because it leads me to think that I can control my IBS through diet alone. I am realizing that this is probably not the case for most people who suffer with IBS. With that being said, however, I think that her diet cannot hurt and you may find it helps. I noticed a decrease in pain and gas from cutting out dairy and red meats, high fat foods, etc. However, a lot of her recipes (which are all touted as "safe") still completely tear me up. The thing to remember I guess is that everyone has different triggers. The hard part for me is that sometimes I can eat Food A and be fine. I eat Food A a week later and get an attack. I can't win.


----------



## ABaillie (Jan 10, 2008)

amanda8 said:


> The thing to remember I guess is that everyone has different triggers. The hard part for me is that sometimes I can eat Food A and be fine. I eat Food A a week later and get an attack. I can't win.


I know that pain, I had a good week a few weeks ago, ate normal food, had pizza and everything with no issues. Than the following week, everything I ate, caused a ton of pain.


----------



## Snoopys Shorty (Jul 13, 2007)

I actually just found her book this week... I generally dont stay on the IBS diets, beause I get so busy I dont have time to find the foods that dont make me sick.. If I want foods that help I have to go and buy them special.. My family is very hight fat, dairy, and red meat.. Basicly everything that doesnt help.. lol.. I plan on trying her ideas this week.. I hope that they work... I hope you have better luck with it, or a different diet...~Shorty


----------

